# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  كود فك شفرة ot-355

## umustaphax

ممكن من فضلكم كود فك شفرة ot-355
imei 353923043142211 
355x_2CLPFR1 
شكراا

----------


## umustaphax

وجدت الحل من هنا 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

مبروك عليك اخي

----------


## sempal

شكرا

----------

